# Carrier Ac Parts



## charlesy (Jul 27, 2010)

I am looking for a blower fan (PLASTIC ) for my carrier ac unit . Noboby in southeast texas has one . Does anyone know where I can buy one? Preferably on-line .The model number for the unit is 68rv14102a. Thanks ,Chuck


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

You could get the part number and GOOGLE it. Or perhaps, call Carrier at 1-800-673-2431 or check out their WEB site
My link


----------



## charlesy (Jul 27, 2010)

I think that I will try to e-mail carrier to see if parts are still available .


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

Carrier Customer Relations Department will be you best resource if you want to use Carrier. This is one of their many numbers. 1-866-GO4-AIRV (464-2478) from this site 
I would assume the RV division is no different than North American Residential, parts must be provided through the warranty period and generally 10 years beyond last production date of a product. My unit (same type as yours) is still in warranty so the parts should be available. Just may not be cheap


----------



## charlesy (Jul 27, 2010)

4fun_timers said:


> Carrier Customer Relations Department will be you best resource if you want to use Carrier. This is one of their many numbers. 1-866-GO4-AIRV (464-2478) from this site
> I would assume the RV division is no different than North American Residential, parts must be provided through the warranty period and generally 10 years beyond last production date of a product. My unit (same type as yours) is still in warranty so the parts should be available. Just may not be cheap


I got a dealer to order me one today . Hopefully I will get it next weeek . Thanks


----------



## NS_Bluenoser (Jun 14, 2010)

charlesy said:


> I am looking for a blower fan (PLASTIC ) for my carrier ac unit . Noboby in southeast texas has one . Does anyone know where I can buy one? Preferably on-line .The model number for the unit is 68rv14102a. Thanks ,Chuck


Are you sure the fan motor is bad? I thought the same. With the help of Bill, on this forum, I replaced the capacitor ($40) and it solved my A/C problem.

See this thread LINK

*Edit:* Upon re-reading your comments it looks like your looking for the inside fan, not the motor.


----------



## charlesy (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes .I originally thought that I needed a motor . But after I took it apart I noticed that the plastic blower fan is cracked . I Found a dealer that would order it , but it still hasnt arrived . Hopefully it will arrive this week.


----------

